

Ask HN: Web safe colors - siaukia

Do you (still) adhere to Web-safe colors for your project? I remember it is crucial to consider it as a best practice 10 years ago due to technology limitation and file size restrictions. Is it still relevant today?
======
sasfasfasffas
Just as it was before, but less-so now, it all comes down to who you want
viewing your site. There is no single rule about what your site needs to
adhere to, nor a single set of best practices that are appropriate for
everything.

If you are concerned about your users, a lot of people these days are
basically sacrificing accessibility for a better user experience for the non-
visually impaired users with a recent browser. That is a bigger problem than
web-safe colors by far. Web accessibility may eventually become subject to the
ADA: <http://www.ada.gov/>

